# National Dog Show today...guess who I met?



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

I went to my very first dog show today. It was the National Dog Show in Oaks, PA and it will be televised on Thanksgiving. I had the honor of meeting Carina (CloudClan) and she is so incredibly sweet!! I had such a great time talking with her. And, of course, I got to meet her beautiul little Cacia!! Oh my goodness, is she gorgeous and boy, oh boy, can she strut her stuff in the ring!!! She is such a little prancer!!! I just LOVED her and wanted to take her home with me!!!:wub::wub:

Here are a few pics that I took!

ATTACH]91596[/ATTACH]


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oooh Lori, I'm so jealous. I would have loved to be there and it wasn't that far from NYC. Someone has to tell me about these shows coming up near NYC  I was lucky enough to meet Carina, her girls and her mom at Nationals in Atlanta. Carina is soooo nice. Those pix of Cacia are beautiful. Glad you got to go.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Isn't it so cool when you meet another SM member? You got some great pics of Carina and Cacia. I hope to meet Carina one day.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:chili: It is fun, exciting, and overwhelming all at the same time.:chili:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What fun! The pictures are great!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I love dog shows and you were so lucky to meet Carina, her little beauty Cacia is stunning:wub: Bet you had a wonderful time


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

lori said:


> I went to my very first dog show today. It was the National Dog Show in Oaks, PA and it will be televised on Thanksgiving. I had the honor of meeting Carina (CloudClan) and she is so incredibly sweet!! I had such a great time talking with her. And, of course, I got to meet her beautiul little Cacia!! Oh my goodness, is she gorgeous and boy, oh boy, can she strut her stuff in the ring!!! She is such a little prancer!!! I just LOVED her and wanted to take her home with me!!!:wub::wub:
> 
> Here are a few pics that I took!
> 
> ...


Glad you had a great time!! Carina and Cacia are wonderful to watch together!! I love this little girl even if she is a terrorist!!:wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Ohh lucky you. Wow! Cacia is really stunning. I would want her too :wub: :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

What fun you must have had! I love going to dog shows. 
The pictures are great and OMG Cacia is one beautiful girl. :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

The pictures of Cacia upclose are just gorgeous!!! She is to die for!!! Beautiful girl for sure~~~Thank you for sharing!!!:wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

She has a lovely, lovely profile! 
I wish I could see her prance---I love that movement in a maltese---simply elegant.
I know from Carina's postings that she is the kind of person I would enjoy spending a day with---lucky you! And lucky her. SM gives us great opportunities in many ways, doesn't it?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Aren't dog shows fun! And I also know it's fun to be in the show and have a little cheering section too :thumbsup: :aktion033:

Glad you had a good time and got to meet Carina.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Glad you had a great time. Those are great pics


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Lori, how cool is that!!!:chili::chili::chili: She's a pretty little girl, all right.:tender: What great pics! It's fun to see another SM member. Thanks for sharing these with us.:wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Lori, that is wonderful!!! You must have been in heaven!!! And to meet sweet Carina and beuatiful Cacia :wub: how wonderful!

So happy for you Lori,

Hugs


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

oh, how much fun!! great pics of C & C!!:wub:
i have met Carina too and she is sooo knowledgeable and sweet!!


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

chiarasdad said:


> Glad you had a great time!! Carina and Cacia are wonderful to watch together!! I love this little girl even if she is a terrorist!!:wub:


LOL!!! I heard all about how she turns into a little terror!!! Although looking at that sweet face, I was having a hard time believing it!!!!!!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

How wonderful for both of you...Cacia sure is stunning!!! Glad to hear you had a great time.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Carina and Cacia are so beautiful. How lucky you got to meet one of our members. I remember Cloudcan. B) 

Love your photos! Rocky is a prancer too, everyone always comments on his prancing. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Lori,

Thank you soooooo much for posting these pictures. Also, thank you for keeping me company at my first benched show. I had so much fun meeting you and your hubby. I hope I can meet your fluffs one day, too.

My favorite pic is the one of little Cacia on the ground looking up. Love that focus. :wub2: 

You should have seen her on Sunday. I think she really was tired, no longer acting. She just laid on the table as people came over to pet her. Of course, when I got her home she was rasin' a raucous with her friends.


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

Carina,
It was sooo much fun hanging out with you and sweet little Cacia!!! I can't wait to do it again!! My hubby wants to know when the big date with Cacia and you know who will be!!!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

:smpullhair:Absolutely no dates for my niece Cacia unless accompanied by a chaperone!! Is your hubby volunteering??? :smrofl:


----------



## joanastancu (Aug 11, 2010)

:aktion033:Congratulations for your first show!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Sounds like a super fun day!!!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Who was the Italian Maltese that won the breed? Tara Martin showed him.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Furbaby's Mommie said:


> Who was the Italian Maltese that won the breed? Tara Martin showed him.


Her name is Jo Jo aka: Ch. Anima Latina Dell'Antica Storia. She showed at the Philly cluster and took a Group 3 placement every single day of the 4. Pretty girl. I believe I heard she is the number 1 Maltese in Italy.


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

I just love Cacia!! I got the pleasure of meeting Carina and Cacia at Nationals last year and Carina is the sweetest!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

MaryH said:


> :smpullhair:Absolutely no dates for my niece Cacia unless accompanied by a chaperone!! Is your hubby volunteering??? :smrofl:


Jett says "hubba hubba", he'll be more then happy to 'chaperon' Miss Cacia. :wub:


On a completely sincere note...I'm so envious you got to meet Carina and her girls.


----------

